# Zero turn mower for snow removal



## earthly (Nov 25, 2006)

I am interested in understanding if I purchased a Zero turn mower with a snow blade attachment. What would be the recommended horsepower, type of Lift needed for the blade, how high should the blade be able to be lifted, tire size etc; if I used the Zero turn for snow removal are there any limitation? Presently I noticed Dixion, Cub Cadet Commercial, Gravely offering the snow blade attachment.
Thank you for any and all comments.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a John Deere 737 and 997, and would not put a snowplow attachment on either. Zero-turn's, in my book, are strictly mowing machines; and they do it very well. I personally have been contemplating setting up my Deere 425 AWS with a snowblower. I also have a Deere 2305 with a loader which I use occasionally for snow removal. Just my 0.02 though....


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

i think I've seen the guy down the street have something on his Dixie Chopper. The first time I saw it I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

For small parking lots and sidewalks, the chopper is great,and fast. If you are plowing for a while your right leg does get a little tired. I had a 60 inch plow on a 32 hp generac 2 winters ago with the manual downpressure with like new tires pushing about 6 inches and it did pretty well. Not to bad, but no where near as good as a tractor or bobcat.


----------



## col.larry (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw a guy that had a Black Line plow on his Bad Boy ZTR. It had enough down pressure to jack the front end off the ground! It looked like everything was push button controlled. He needed chains, but it looked like the "hot tip".


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

Walker makes a nice plow for their mower. It does a great job on sidewalks. It's operated by an electric ram. It does have a slight amount of down pressure and lowers and raises pretty quickly. It mounts really easy. I have one on my Walker with a 20 hp Kohler. Plenty of power and traction.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*zero turn mower for snow*

I would not use a zero turn for plowing get a atv with a plow and winch zero turns dont have four wheel drive the only zero turn that may do all right is a walker or grass hopper


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

mojob;333974 said:


> Walker makes a nice plow for their mower. It does a great job on sidewalks. It's operated by an electric ram. It does have a slight amount of down pressure and lowers and raises pretty quickly. It mounts really easy. I have one on my Walker with a 20 hp Kohler. Plenty of power and traction.


I have three Walkers and I wouldn't even consider a plow. I do have the snowblower for one of them and it is incredible. Throughs snow like no other blower I've ever used.wesport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldn't, but here is a company that makes them:

http://countrymfg.stores.yahoo.net/ztrmoat.html

I don't know who would buy a 6' plow!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a plow on my Grasshopper, it does pretty well. Just COLD!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

POPO4995;323839 said:


> I have a John Deere 737 and 997, and would not put a snowplow attachment on either. Zero-turn's, in my book, are strictly mowing machines; and they do it very well.


Just sayin


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I have hard enough time getting traction with a ZTR on wet grass. Now we are putting plows on them?

I guess my ZTR sucks then.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

ThisIsMe;334577 said:


> I have hard enough time getting traction with a ZTR on wet grass. Now we are putting plows on them?
> 
> I guess my ZTR sucks then.


Bar tread tires and a front deck grasshopper = totally different machine


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I would be interested to know if anyone has a snowblower for a Gravely. I was thinking of putting one on my 260Z if I didn't get a plow setup. If I could add a weight kit to the rear and put some chains on the tires I think it would be an alright setup. Might have to add a cab too though to get out of that wind.


----------

